# The Winner Of The Diver Design.



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Well it looks like this one has won,


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Oh







and I mean absolutely no offence to whoever designed it, but I don't particularly like that one







. Not keen on the minute track or hour indices, but the orange hands and the white on black date are excellent. I didn't even enter the competition so I can't really go around insulting those who did can I?

What do you think Roy after all you're going to have to sell them?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I thought it was the best one out of those offered.

The voting also showed that it was the best one.


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

I voted for number 8 after all I put the idea foward but somone else ran with it. He did an excelent job also sort of glad he didn't win I would owe him a watch band. This ones not bad.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I've no interest in dive watches and didn't vote. However , this looks very

attractive and I wouldn't mind wearing it.

I like fiddling with bezels when I'm bored but have never actually USED one.

Put a Wostok amphibia in my playpen and it will keep me happy with it's bezel

and screw down crown














.


----------



## Cornelius (Feb 23, 2003)

itÂ´s always fun to participate even if you donÂ´t win...

however I would like to add that a professionally made design always look better.

just another reason for me to start some real photoshopping or one of the likes.

cheers,

Henrik


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Fair enough Roy. If it's the one that you (and the majority of voters) like the best then go for it. I have no doubt at all that it'll sell well. Just doesn't do it for me particularly that's all - I hope no one has taken offence at my remarks. I think all the entries shown were pretty good.


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

Ron Jr said:


> I voted for number 8 after all I put the idea foward but somone else ran with it. He did an excelent job also sort of glad he didn't win I would owe him a watch band. This ones not bad.


 Ron Jr,

But if it had won, you'd have got a whole free watch as the winner

















Roy,

am I right in thinking you drew the winner based on the best bits from everyones entries? I see my 200m/666ft, pg's minute track, etc. Its a good idea









mat


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi. i did not enter the comp, and dont want to appear rude or upset any one but i still think the date window on the winner should be at the Six position, SORRY, fred

p.s i voted No 8.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

PG and I designed the winner about 10 days ago.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Pity it's yet another black dial!!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

mat said:


> Ron Jr said:
> 
> 
> > I voted for number 8 after all I put the idea foward but somone else ran with it. He did an excelent job also sort of glad he didn't win I would owe him a watch band. This ones not bad.
> ...


Not really Mat, I had this basic design before the pictures started rolling in. I needed PG help with it though, thanks Paul.

So who wan't to order one, besides me and PG ?.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

If they're sixpence, I'll have half a dozen.....


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

It's quite amazing how many designs Roy and I actually went through to get to the finished one. We both felt it had to be a black dial for saleability. I'm probably gonna regret posting the picture below but here goes! (don't anyone dare say the like the red ones!)









Roy started off with the 1st one below, it's a bit hard to see but the track is red on white. I changed the fill to the same colour as the batons, made the batons bigger and changed the hands. I then took the fill out of the track and changed the lume colour. Roy then went orange and put the fill back in the track! SMP like hands and thinner batons again! I then changed it to the 1st one on the bottom row, then played with the font size and wording then Roy came back with the change to white lettering added the 666ft and the date and changed the seconds hand again!

There were a few in between these stages as well, what a team









I think it's quite unique enough to be different but not so different as to put buyers off.

Still think my Mickey Mouse one was best though, maybe with the hands off the winner, what do you think Roy


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Kind of thought you had a hand in the winner, Roy. It's definitely in the RLT family. I also really liked the co-runners up, 7 (aka 'dress diver') and 8, although I voted for 2 (and thanks to my 3 other voters







).

Although I prefer a black dial diver for legibility, I surprised myself by liking the white face design I made more (DNF'd). We all might be (have been) surprised by the popularity of a white dial diver...

I'm kind of with Paul regarding the winner - doesn't exactly do it for me. Besides, if I'm going orange (I'm not saying I would, could or should







), I'm going all the way with an orange face a la DOXA.

Roy, can you show us the winner in a black bezel? And thanks again for a great idea and a chance to make believe for a while


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Roy said:


> mat said:
> 
> 
> > Ron Jr said:
> ...


 What price range are you looking at and what sort of time frame? I have a couple of other watches I am planning on buying (who doesn't) I am hoping you say toward the summer







. Also is this going to be a limited edition if so how many? Thanks for any and all info provided.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It should be around Â£200, and take about 3-4 months. It will probably be limited to 50 pieces.


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Roy said:


> It should be around Â£200, and take about 3-4 months. It will probably be limited to 50 pieces.


 Then sign me up for one and if you are reserving numbers I would like 20. Thanks. A couple of quick question will it be on a band or bracelet? If a band what type?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It will be on a solid linked quality steel bracelet (to match the case ) with screwed pins and there will also be a strap (To be anounced) probably rubber.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have just been given the approx price to make the dials and the price of the watch maybe slightly higher, it all really depends on the exchange rate when I buy the cases and dials etc. The Min will be Â£200 and the max will be Â£250, I will know better when the dials and hands are actually made.


----------



## rockpile6 (Dec 11, 2003)

If its to be only 50 ..........Please put me down for 27/50! Nice design!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank you, will do.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

raketakat said:


> I've no interest in dive watches


I thought I was the only one ....


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > I've no interest in dive watches
> ...


 I am a gentleman who wears gentile watches














.

I must admit that sometimes I do get the urge to strap a great slab of angular

metal to my wrist and shove it in people's faces














.

I must get some counselling














.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

03/50 please Roy


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

50/50 pls


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

02/50 please Roy.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank You,


----------

